# Weird sighting



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

lynx?


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

It could be a small mountain lion. The DNR denies they exist in michigan but the State police have let the cat out of the bag with a mountain lion/ car accident. In tawas my Dad saw one cross the road. It was obvious to him since it was about the size of a deer.

You don't have to believe me but I've done some research and talked to some local biologists. I can't wait to get one mounted since they don't exist I would think it would be a problem to shoot one or would it:yikes:

Ed


----------



## ScottSki (Sep 6, 2004)

were you "medicated" at the time of such sighting?


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

silver fox?


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

'possum?


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

ScottSki said:


> were you "medicated" at the time of such sighting?


 No, but I was afterward's.


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

kozlov1 said:


> It could be a small mountain lion. The DNR denies they exist in michigan but the State police have let the cat out of the bag with a mountain lion/ car accident. In tawas my Dad saw one cross the road. It was obvious to him since it was about the size of a deer.
> 
> You don't have to believe me but I've done some research and talked to some local biologists. I can't wait to get one mounted since they don't exist I would think it would be a problem to shoot one or would it:yikes:
> 
> Ed


 That's what I'm thinking. I'm going back up this weekend to get ready for gun season and I hope to get a trail cam out there. The funny thing is the spot I saw this thing alway's has a lot of deer around , it's usally my go to spot but I didn't see one deer in 4 day's of hunting. I'm thinking maybe this thing has something to do with that. So I might have to do some property managment if you know what I mean.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Feral hog


----------



## welcometomyworld (Mar 6, 2006)

CL-Lewiston said:


> Feral hog


 I've never seen a hog with paw's, these were in no way cloved feet. Plus like I said in a previous post I went to look for track's the next day and I'm sure I would have found hog track's if they were there.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Was it a Gizmo?


----------



## truk (Jan 17, 2005)

i,m thinking a large male fisher in a color phase variation, they have large paws with retractable claws that can be rotated 180 degrees,they have a healthy appetite for pocupines.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

truk said:


> i,m thinking a large male fisher in a color phase variation, they have large paws with retractable claws that can be rotated 180 degrees,they have a healthy appetite for pocupines.


I saw one of those north of Baldwin once. It was a dark brown but about the same other characteristics.


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna go with:

Badger











It would have been easy to miss the stripes or the snout near dark. Go back out there and look for a den in the ground. I've seen them in the sides of dirt roads alot, and they would also probably be in the side of a hill.

Or maybe a marten (smaller and more abundant than the fisher)???





















> Michigan History
> 
> According to records, the American marten was eliminated from Michigan around the 1930s. Removal of the mature evergreen forests and unregulated harvest of martens reduced the species to small populations in the Upper Peninsula. These eventually disappeared from the state. The 1927-28 Biennial Report stated, "They (marten and fisher) are so nearly exterminated in Michigan that there appears no chance they will ever come back." Recovery efforts were initiated as early as 1958 with releases of captured martens into the Upper Peninsula Porcupine Mountains. Additional releases in the UP were conducted in the 1970s. As part of the continued efforts to restore this native species, a translocation of 40 martens from the Chapleau Crown Game Preserve in Canada to the Mackinac State Forest area of northern Michigan occurred in 1985.
> 
> ...


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

psst...anyone read about the chupacabra sighting in holly last may? who said we dont have them in michigan?!?


----------



## SPORTSMAN (Jun 2, 2000)

here is a website you may want to check out.http://http://www.savethecougar.org/jan-sept-2008-mi-cougar-sightings.htm


----------

